# Info request-Medium-term stays in India for retirees (3-6 months)



## Martin P (Feb 26, 2016)

Hello,

Do, please, bear with me as this is my first post as a newcomer to expatforum.com

I suppose that this is more of a speculative post at the moment rather than anything else.

I cannot quite stop thinking about I the content of the U.K.’s BBC1 three-part documentary “The Real Marigold Hotel”, to wonder if I might become a Lotus eater after my early retirement in October 2016, and inclination and funds permitting, perhaps living for at least part of the year away from my UK base.

From watching the television programme, India seems to offer a vibrant but caring home away from home. Although I’ve only just begun to think about things I would love to hear other people’s views/experiences concerning the following aspects of living in India regarding lifestyle, accommodation, living costs et cetera?
These are some of my questions:
Does anyone know of any websites which already exist which provide answers to questions that I’ve been asking and, if so, could you provide me with a link to view them?

What is it like living for part of the year in another country?
How long does it take to settle into a routine in India? Is it difficult?
What should I be wary of in India, what are local crime levels like and what are the local police like, are authorities in the country helpful to expats?

Where, in your view, would be the best place in India for someone who is recently retired, very slightly disabled and 60+ to spend an extended period of time (3-6 months) to experience India’s people and culture - the television programme focused on Jaipur?

What sort of accommodation (preferably traditional, although not excluding modern if necessary) should I be looking for or could I expect to enjoy. I’m also wondering about the size of such accommodation and how much this might cost, bearing in mind that my retirement income is likely to be fairly modest?

What might I expect to pay for any accommodation (perhaps a flat or studio in a traditional family environment with, say, two bedrooms, lounge, kitchen, toilet and bathroom facilities to Western expectations) per month and what is the best way to obtain such accommodation?

What are the pitfalls, if any, of spending an extended period of time in such accommodation and, if I found the experience to my liking, what kind of facilities are available to enable me to store property locally rather than having to lug everything backwards and forwards from the UK every time I wanted to visit?
How easy or difficult might it be to engage local help for cooking, cleaning, laundry, et cetera and how much might this cost?
Although completely naive, I do realise that it would be stupid of me to rush headlong into such a move so, depending on your responses, I think my next step will be to arrange a visit to India at some point in the next year or so to experience the delights of the subcontinent and maybe make more in-depth enquiries on site as it were.
As this is likely to be the case, I wonder if readers have any particular views on whether I should look to attach myself to a standard-type holiday tour or, perhaps, seek to engage one of the many guides who advertise on a variety of sites to put together a more personalised tour which could include property viewings, meetings at banks and other professions, to find out about the practicalities of living, et cetera?

Many thanks in advance for any advice which you may be able to provide.

Sincere regards,

Martin Parker


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi Martin,
Welcome to the forum.
I really enjoyed the BBC programme - but it was a very unrealistic, made for TV view of what it would be like to retire in India.
If you chose a city with many expats like Delhi or Mumbai then these are expensive cities to live in - even by UK standards.
If you chose a less known, smaller city - then you would stick out like a sore thumb and make yourself a bit of a target for scammers, robbers, con artists etc.
English people are seen as rich cash cows - so are easily open to getting totally fleeced!
When my wife and I want to buy something from a shop - she sends me away so that she can negotiate the best price - as me being present doubles or triples the price of any item (my wife is Indian).
Police are to be avoided at all costs - otherwise you would again, be their cash cow!
Crime levels are very high - if it's worth something and not bolted down - then it will disappear!
The difference between reality and the program is huge!
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Yes the programme was 'interesting', entertaining in some aspects, annoying in others. Why they had to use so called celebs as the guinea pigs I don't know - some attitudes presented were to say the least exactly why the Empire was kicked out of India.

As SS above says, pink rose spectacle wearers need to be wary about taking this step and think though the decision very carefully - certainly a trial expedition should be mounted to see if you can even stand the climate and the environment - not just the natural environment but also the human one.

Moving overseas for work is much much easier as there is someone there who is to make your move easier and simpler as this is beneficial for the company - but this is not the case when moving somewhere to 'retire'.

There are moving companies, the larger ones, that do have departments set up to help you through the initial stages of a relocation, this costs of course, but is not a long-term solution.

See this as an opportunity for an extended vacation, you'll already be paying higher rents than the standard because you can't obtain residency for such short periods and hence you're not going to get the benefit of long-term rental rates.


----------

